# Tips on Preserving Outdoor Furniture



## Dyson (Sep 17, 2010)

Garden is an ideal place for where one can spend quality time with his family, relaxing or simply have a family get together. The outdoor furniture generally consists of table, chairs and maybe an umbrella also. Generally, the outdoor furniture is waterproofed but even then you need take care of garden furniture to preserve it for a longer time. You should always follow the cleaning and maintenance instructions that comes with the furniture and follow it regularly. Occasionally, check for the cracks and wax these cracks get rid of the moisture of raw wood furniture. Here are some of the tips you should follow to ensure a longer life for your outdoor furniture:

1. Clean your furniture with mild soap and water at least once a week. You can use a soft cloth for this. Then, wash the furniture using clear water.

2. If you have spilled anything on the wooden table, immediately wipe it off with a soft cloth, otherwise it will leave marks on your furniture.

3. To protect the wood from UV Rays, coat it with automotive wax.

4. Never place the wooden items on damp soil for long time. The moisture will seep into the legs thereby spoiling it.

5. Never leave your furniture in open. Ensure it is under a covered area. If your outdoor furniture is not under covered area, wipe it immediately after rains. Allow it to dry.

6. Buy a nice, waterproof furniture cover. When not in use, put a cover on your furniture to provide protection during rains and winters.

7. To prevent the formulation of mould, leave enough space for circulation when you cover your furniture.

8. Brush oil evenly along the grain, if your furniture is made of teak. But ensure it is not wet. You should oil your furniture periodically to avoid the furniture turning silver-grey.

9. If your outdoor furniture is made of wicker, brush it with a medium bristle brush to remove the dirt from the crevices of the wicker furniture.

10. If your furniture is made from cedar, then it's better to use a wood sealer to prevent the raising of its grains and to give a beautiful color to cedar.

These tips are little generic and request you not to follow them on specific types of woods. Please contact the manufacturer for more customized caring information. If you follow these outdoor furniture maintenance tips, you will be able to preserve your furniture for a long time to come.


----------



## lily694 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the tips! cheers for the ts


----------



## jemmydoug (Feb 8, 2011)

Indoor-outdoor furniture blends the style and design of indoor furniture with the practical durability and resistance to the elements of outdoor furniture. Ideal locations for indoor-outdoor furniture include covered or enclosed patios, gazebos, and sunrooms. There are several different styles of indoor-outdoor furniture to suit many different tastes. Indoor-outdoor furniture is designed to resist mold and moisture damage, but most indoor-outdoor furniture pieces will not hold up to exclusively outdoor use with constant exposure to the weather. The most popular types of indoor-outdoor furniture include wicker and teak, though metal pieces also exist.


----------



## Home_Remodeling_Group (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Good and practical tips.

Good job. Keep it up


----------



## johndavis709 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for sharing the information. people generally buy furniture but do not know how to maintain it. These tips are really helpful ..
Cheers!!


----------

